# Разное > Толкучка >  Авиапровода. Продам.

## СпецТехКомплект

Любые авиапровода для ТОиР и конструирования БПЛА.
http://kabelstk.ru/
stk.cheboksary@mail.ru
8(8352)520521

----------

